
Wanted to learn Vue.js, built a 100% serverless app: Quarantine Notes - grott
https://quarantinenotes.com
======
grott
People all around the globe are in quarantine right now due to this pandemic
situation we're facing.

These days can prove themselves to be quite lonely. Building a board for
people to write their thoughts (anonymously if they want) seemed a good
personal project for me to start learning Vue.

I would like very much to know your opinion on this. It is not rocket science,
but it was fun to build and I think we could use it to share our notes about
the situation we're living.

This was my side project in the past week, I used Serverless, DynamoDB, Flask,
and Vue. take a look at the detailed post about it at:
[https://www.grott.me/programming/python/flask/serverless/dyn...](https://www.grott.me/programming/python/flask/serverless/dynamodb/vuejs/quarantine/covid19/2020/03/29/quarantine-
notes.html)

